

1988 - 2012 RIP Nintendo Power - treeder
http://www.ign.com/articles/2012/08/21/farewell-nintendo-power?utm_campaign=ign+main+twitter&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social

======
ihuman
I'm supposed that they didn't try to make a transition to a digital,
interactive magazine like WIRED did. That kind of format would be perfect for
this kind of magazine.

